# Covered DX for CPT code 93880



## dmccullers (Apr 20, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if H34.8132 Central Retinal Veins Occlusion is a covered dx for a Carotid Ultrasound CPT code 93880? We have a pt coming in tomorrow for this dx and I can't find a list of covered dx.


----------



## daedolos (Apr 20, 2017)

*Cms*

https://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/indexes/national-and-local-indexes.aspx


Peace
@_?
Would this help?


----------



## daedolos (Apr 20, 2017)

https://www.cms.gov/medicare-covera...tHcpcsCode=93880&kq=true&bc=IAAAAAAAAAAAAA==&

Peace
?_?
How about this?


----------



## dmccullers (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you I think that helped.


----------

